# $30 off all Kindle Fire Tablets for a Limited Time -- PROMO OVER



## misscrabtree (Feb 1, 2010)

New Kindle Fire deal just announced on Amazon website.  Use "MAYDAY30" at checkout to get the discount.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmmm . . . . .now I have to think again if I want the 8.9" HDX.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I was thinking of you when I saw this deal. Are you going to get this?


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Here are the offer details:



> *$30 Off Kindle Fire Tablets*
> 
> Enter promotional code MAYDAY30 at checkout-our thanks to customers for voting Amazon #1 in customer satisfaction 9 years running.
> 
> Limit one discount per customer, while supplies last. U.S. customers only. Discount valid on all versions of Kindle Fire HD, Kindle Fire HD 8.9", Kindle Fire HDX, and Kindle Fire HDX 8.9" tablets sold and shipped by Amazon Digital Services. It does not apply to the same products sold by other sellers. Amazon reserves the right to cancel the promotion at any time. Promo code applies to the lowest priced qualifying item and may not be combined with other offers. If you return items purchased using a promo code, we will subtract the value of the discount from your return credit. Offer expires January 11, 11:59 PM PST. Offer not valid with 1-Click ordering. Void where prohibited.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Toby said:


> I was thinking of you when I saw this deal. Are you going to get this?


I'm debating . . . . . I was all set to go before Christmas, but now I'm waffling again.  . . . . . if I decide to pull the trigger and the offer is over I'll live with that. I don't NEED the device; I'm not even particularly in need of the extra features in the larger HDX. . . . but it's new and shiny!


----------



## Yvonne473 (Jun 9, 2012)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm debating . . . . . I was all set to go before Christmas, but now I'm waffling again.  . . . . . if I decide to pull the trigger and the offer is over I'll live with that. I don't NEED the device; I'm not even particularly in need of the extra features in the larger HDX. . . . but it's new and shiny!


That's the problem I'm having...I don't need another device. Not at all, but I'm wondering if I should at least update my Fire to the HD Fire. With the $30 off, it would be $109 which isn't bad. OTOH, the HDX looks so nice  Honestly, I should be happy with what I have but they are on sale!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yvonne, if you don't already have an HDX, it is an improvement, in my opinion, over the HD.  But I DO have the 7" HDX.  And am not sure I really need/want the 8.9HDX except just to say I have it.   If I still had only an original/non-HD Fire, I'd not be hesitating at all.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Ann, I still have the original Fire.
and am thinking very hard about this deal. 
Also have a $50 gift card to use.
I am happy to not have the 4G feature and am also willing to not have the dual cameras.  or the larger screen. So that leaves me happy with the basic 7" HDX.
My question is about the amount of memory. 'cause there is no memory card slot still.  I have seen a few reviews that question the 16GB as being not enough for movies in HD for downloading and viewing later (streamed videos should not be a memory issue).  Do you feel that the 16 is enough or should I be entertaining the 32?


----------



## Yvonne473 (Jun 9, 2012)

Well, I did go to Best Buy today to play around with the Fires.  I don't think I would upgrade my original Fire to an HD.  If I do get something, it would be HDX and 7" (my fire is 7").  Decisions, decisions...and I have to decide NOW!  LOL


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Ann, I still have the original Fire.
> and am thinking very hard about this deal.
> Also have a $50 gift card to use.
> I am happy to not have the 4G feature and am also willing to not have the dual cameras. or the larger screen. So that leaves me happy with the basic 7" HDX.
> My question is about the amount of memory. 'cause there is no memory card slot still. I have seen a few reviews that question the 16GB as being not enough for movies in HD for downloading and viewing later (streamed videos should not be a memory issue). Do you feel that the 16 is enough or should I be entertaining the 32?


If you anticipate downloading movies, I'd recommend getting more memory. At higher resolution, they will take up a lot of space.

Sent from my Kindle Fire HDX.


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

Can someone predict how long they will keep this deal.  I'm thinking about it.  How many days was the last offer out there?


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

No idea when it expires, but having gone from original to HD to HDX, I say go for it!


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

> Offer expires January 11, 11:59 PM PST. Offer not valid with 1-Click ordering. Void where prohibited.


Soon.


----------



## IdaCrue (Jan 15, 2011)

Combined my $145 in Amazon points and the $30 off offer to order a HDX 8.9" WIFI with 64GB and a Poetic keyboard case ....Looks like the Fire will arrive on Tuesday, and the case a couple days later. I can't wait to get them.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Offer expires today...get your orders in now! (We have links, you know!)

Kindle Fire HD
Kindle Fire HD 8.9
Kindle Fire HDX
Kindle Fire HDX 8.9

Betsy


----------



## Zero (Jan 27, 2011)

IdaCrue said:


> Combined my $145 in Amazon points and the $30 off offer to order a HDX 8.9" WIFI with 64GB and a Poetic keyboard case ....Looks like the Fire will arrive on Tuesday, and the case a couple days later. I can't wait to get them.


I am so tempted on the 8.9" HDX...saw one in the store, and it was wonderfully light! Beautiful screen and FAST. Makes me want to upgrade my kindle fire.


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

I ordered the 7" HD for my daughter ,they have twin boys and already have a fire. This way they won't fight
over it.


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

I ordered the HDX7 and got the $30 off deal.  Arriving Tues.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I resisted.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I resisted.


I did too. And hope that I will not regret it.
Maybe there will be a newer model soon, or there will be a better deal?


----------



## boscotiny (Mar 26, 2010)

Office Depot still has $30 off on the 7" HDX as of Monday the 13th.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I don't know if I should say you did a great job resisting, but at least you have more money in your bank account, if that helps. Amazon will have another sale again. Just wait.


----------

